# photoshop gurus: I have a question...



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So I a far from an expert in photoshop (CS5) use it lightly, Indesign is 99% of my CS use. 

Anyways, I am to do some 3d text effects. I will explain what I have done so far, please correct me where I am wrong:

- First, in illustrator (CS5) I create my text, I am just using "E" for testing purposes. I use the extrude & bevel to make this have the 3D look I am looking for.

- Next, I copy that into Photoshop as a smart object. Its on a 2nd layer, the first layer blank and transparent. 

- I open up the texture I want to fill the "E" with, its a .png file, in Photoshop. I copy all and go back to my text.

- Now what the tutorial said was to click control + command + click on the Vector Smart Object, this is supposed to select the entire "E".

I am supposed to go into edit> paste special > paste in place. All I end up with is a new layer for the image I copied, nothing wrapped around the text. What am I doing wrong? Am I missing a step?

This is the tutorial I am trying to follow:
3D Textured Text Effect | Text Effects


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The effect can probably be done directly in PS. However as you seem more comfortable in Illustrator, I would look to save the object as a jpg or png file then copy and paste from that.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> The effect can probably be done directly in PS. However as you seem more comfortable in Illustrator, I would look to save the object as a jpg or png file then copy and paste from that.


I dont know how I would be able to keep the 3D element of it with a jpeg as a jpeg is flattened. These are 2 screen shots, I made the first one green so its easier to see the 3D end of it. I take the green file and copy and paste as a smart object into photoshop.


















In Photoshop I should be able to place a texture file onto the 3d smart object, much like a vehicle wrap. I am just stuck at getting the texture on the 3D image.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Contrl Comand Click in the THUMBNAIL of the E in the LAYERS Palett. This should give you a drop down menu where you choose select pixels. On some versions this may automatically select pixels but on mine it gives you a list to choose from.

Paste Special - Paste Into - Not paste in place (copied texture)

This will generate a new layer with a layer mask outlining the shape of the E which will composite the texture over the 3d layer. As the tutorial says you will have play with layer settings as normal will only overlay flat. To get the shadow and highlight to show through try other settings. Multiple layers of texture will yield interesting results.

Make sure your illustrator text has good contrast between the highlights and shadows.

This tutorial never actually wraps the texture onto a 3d object it just overlays it on a separate layer.


----------

